# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Lucid Dream Induction Techniques

## Dream Guide Team

Written by ninja9578
Lucid Dream Induction Techniques
There are numerous ways to induce a lucid dream, and almost everyone has their own variation on those techniques.  Here the basics of each technique will be explained.  Each technique is explained in great detail in their own respective tutorial in the tutorials database.

While there are great number of induction techniques, they all fall under two distinct techniques (with one exception.)  You can either become lucid by recognizing a sign that you are dreaming, or enter a dream directly.




DILD (Dream Induced Lucid Dream).

For most dreamers, their first lucid dream will be some variety of DILD.  A DILD occurs when an individual recognizes some clue within the dream that they are asleep.  This could be the result of a random or planned reality check, or recognition of something strange or a dream sign.
.Traditional DILDThis technique is very easy because it requires no work other than recognizing a clue that they are dreaming.  It is recommended for those who have a great sense of awareness and can easily pick out clues that they are dreaming.
.MILD (Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream)This technique uses focus of intention to remind the dreamer to perform a reality check within a dream.  Recommended for those who are highly suggestible and have good future memory.  This tutorial also covers the V-MILD variation.
.WBTB (Wake Back to Bed)This isn't so much as a technique as it is an aid for other DILD methods.  Because the mind makes dreams out of its thoughts, thinking about lucid dreaming immediately before a REM cycle can help create a lucid dream.  Many dreams have their first lucid dream with this method.
.CAT (Cycle Adjustment Technique)This technique requires a great deal of discipline and involves reprogramming the body's internal clock to wake the mind up before the body on alternate days.  This technique works best for those who have regular sleeping patterns.  This tutorial also covers the WILD-CAT variation.




WILD (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream).

A WILD is a technique in which the individual enters a dream directly from the waking state.  This is possible by tricking the body into thinking that you are asleep.  Once the body falls asleep the brain will start creating a dream and you can enter it then.
.WILDThis is the generic outline for all sub-techniques.  In this technique the dreamer simply lays motionless and wait for the body to fall asleep, while keeping their mind awake.  This technique is recommended for those who have great mental discipline.  This tutorial also covers the V-WILD variation.
.DEILD (Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)This variation of WILD is extremely abbreviated and takes advantage of the still dreaming mind that occurs immediately after waking up.  It's recommended for those who are skilled at immediately recognizing that they've woken up.  It's also proved extremely useful for lengthening lucid dreams by allowing yourself to wake up and reenter it.




EILD (Externally Induced Lucid Dream).

This is an oddball method because it doesn't rely on the dreamer to do anything.  In this method the dreamer relies on some outside signal to alert them that they are dreaming, it just has to be recognized as such.  This technique requires a device such as a Nova Dreamer to work.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

This sticky is currently under construction.

For a more current listing of tutorials, please visit *Induction Methods and Techniques* under the *Start Here* category on the main forum page.

----------

